# Latest Zymol Authorised Stockist



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi People

Clean and Shiny are proud to announce we have been appointed as the latest official authorised stockist of Zymol products. We will be carrying the Hand Crafted and Estate Glaze products. These will be available via our website or by visiting us at our Wokingham premises. 

Im sure you don't need me to tell you all about the products..! But for anyone at the C&S open day Andy C's Peugeot had been prepared with Zymol as well as the Lambo. 

The products will be added to the site within the next few days but if you wish to look sooner there is always Zymol's site - www.zymol.co.uk


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice one...:thumb: 

Bang goes the credit card again...


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice one Johnny, about time a proper detailing store did the range. :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice one Johnny, I don't rate most of the products in the Zymol range, but i'm sure they will sell well


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

And if you want to try the Royale on my car your more than welcome to:thumb: :lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Alex L said:


> And if you want to try the Royale on my car your more than welcome to:thumb: :lol:


Oi, back of the queue..

Feel free to try it on smallest black car on the site...:wave:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

neilos said:


> Oi, back of the queue..
> 
> Feel free to try it on smallest black car on the site...:wave:


 

Will you be offering the Zymol detail as well?


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Well done Johnny. I think you've just lifted the game bar. At last you have all seen the light  Well most


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice one John:thumb: 

First order of many (hopefully:lol: ) placed for Zymol.

It's great that a supplier we all know and trust has added this to their product range.


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Not more bloody products!

Can you stop selling different products please, especially ones you know I will probably buy off you? lol

Now then. Can you recommend something for the BMW Sir? Not sure the Impreza or I for that matter is posh enough to put it on it 

I am sure you will go far with this range well done Clean & Shiny :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Already bought the HD cleanse tp product :thumb:


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Well done C&S should be a good seller.
Now please stop adding products to your allready extensive range or my missus and wallett will be wanting words with you most of them ending in off. lol
Great news John.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Will you be doing the wax sampler kits?


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Hard to keep up with all these new products! 

Well done, btw:thumb:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

:thumb: Nuff said Big Man


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I've been trying Zymol Detail instead of OCW and I'm really liking it. Same ingredients as fieldglaze but about £9 cheaper...

I also think it may be a good QD for spit shine but have not tryed it..........yet


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

I have the sampler kit and the field glaze and the stuff is excellent,only used it once or twice but it s good
Nice one Johnny


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Can I be cheaky and ask if the Detailing World 10% discount applys?


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

i`ll be in touch soon johnny as i have some top end motors to do soon


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

adamf said:


> Can I be cheaky and ask if the Detailing World 10% discount applys?


Yep you can be cheeky! But, unfortunatley we are unable to discount Zymol...

Cheers!

Johnny


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Oh well I don't suppose you can.

Do they still do the sampler kits?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

adamf said:


> Oh well I don't suppose you can.
> 
> Do they still do the sampler kits?


Or the 4oz samples you can get on Ebay?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Top products for a top supplier Well done John :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Johnny, are you doing the whole range? Those sampler kits (with destiny, hatlantique etc) would sell quite well along withe the HD Cleanse, I would have thought.


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

mmmmmmm sampler kits..............*drools*


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Ill look this morning for the sampler kits, I had the feeling they told me they were stopping them.... 

Ill check and come back...


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

your our only hope johnny, Mr Johnny


----------



## rahrah (Oct 27, 2005)

ahh fantastic, thats great news fella!


----------

